# Sunburst Chicken Salad For 2...LF + WW Points



## Filus59602 (Jun 24, 2003)

Sunburst Chicken Salad 
Country Italian Magazine – Best Recipes 
Plan ahead…needs to chill at least 2 hours 
Serves: 2 

1 T. fat-free mayonnaise 
1 T. nonfat sour cream 
2 tsp. frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed 
1/4 tsp. grated orange peel 
1 boneless skinless chicken breast, cooked & chopped 
1 large kiwifruit, peeled and thinly sliced 
1/2 c. mandarin oranges 
1/4 c. finely chopped celery 
4 lettuce leaves, washed 
2 T. coarsely chopped cashews 

Combine the first 4 ingredients in a small bowl. Add the next 4 ingredients; toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate 2 hours. Serve on lettuce leaves. Top with cashews. 

One serving equals: 195 calories…6 gm fat (1 gm saturated)…18 gm protein…18 gm carbohydrate…39 mg cholesterol…431 mg sodium…2 gm fiber ++++ WWP: 4.7


----------



## leigh (Jun 25, 2003)

YUM, Filus!  What a nifty recipe! 8)   Guess what's going to be for Sunday dinner around here next weekend??


----------

